# Call-Sign Request



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

One for the Sparkys please:

There's been a thread and PMs on the Royal Maritime Auxiliary Service sub forum about the call-sign of a tug called DEERHOUND. The call-sign is needed for someone to update a licence.

If anyone knows the call-sign please let "Roofaerosyth" know. By the way it's the call-sign that's required, not the MOD pennant number.

Thanks. (Thumb)


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Waighty/Roofaerosyth

In 1963 there was a Deerhound, Tug, registered Dartmouth, 33 Tons, Official Number120801, call sign MCGB.

Hope that the ship you are looking for.
Best regards
John


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

John Leary said:


> Waighty/Roofaerosyth
> 
> In 1963 there was a Deerhound, Tug, registered Dartmouth, 33 Tons, Official Number120801, call sign MCGB.
> 
> ...


Many thanks John, I'll pass it on to Roofaerosyth.

Mike


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

john. thanks for the answer mate but dont think its the one im after.the tug in question has a GRT of 152 tons and its dimensions are 29m X 8m X 4m.she was built for the royal maritime auxiliary service (rmas) and her pennant number was A155.there was 18 of them built in total.all built between 1962 & 1972.deerhound was built 1966.someone somewhere must know what her call sign was.thanks again for the effort john.roo.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Assuming that it was still going in 1995, listed in the ITU List of Call Signs is 'DEERHOUND' call sign GRZJ listed as a naval ship.

David
+

Maybe this is a photo of it ? 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships D/slides/Deerhound-01.html


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

thats the one john.thanks a million mate for the info.i am in your debt.cheers mate.nice pic as well.she is still going strong john.she is in rosyth along with her sister elkhound.cheers again.cant thank you enough.and you mike.a stroke of genius to post the question on this section.i never thought of that.cheers.many thanks again.roo.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

roofaerosyth said:


> thats the one john.thanks a million mate for the info.i am in your debt.cheers mate.nice pic as well.she is still going strong john.she is in rosyth along with her sister elkhound.cheers again.cant thank you enough.and you mike.a stroke of genius to post the question on this section.i never thought of that.cheers.many thanks again.roo.


Bloody hell roo, I get the impression that you are pleased! (Jester)


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

too right i am.been trying to track this info down for weeks without any joy.good to finally get a result.ok , i maybe went a wee bit over the top with my gratitude but as my grandad used to say, " its nice to be nice ".lol. how are you gulpers ? dont think we have ever talked on this brilliant site.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi roo,

Just pulling your leg, there is no harm at all in being effusive. It was nice to see that you were obviously so grateful. (==D)
It's also really rewarding when members are able to help solve each other's queries. (Thumb)


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

i was saying that to my skipper today at work.its amazing that someone that ive never met, and probably never will , goes to all the bother of helping a total stranger with a problem.just wish i had discovered this site years ago.cheers gulpers.roo.


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

My thanks also to David and John, I only hit on the idea of The Radio Room when I was scrolling down to other sub sites and saw it. I'm really pleased Roo has answer now; I'd exhausted other avenues with my ex colleagues in the Bath area!

As Roo said it's great when folk help each other out, thanks once again chaps.

Mike (Wave)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

It's a pleasure.

David
+


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Me too.

John


----------

